# Music on the Net



## Halo (Feb 1, 2009)

I was introduced to this website and I though that I would share it with you all.

It is called theRadio.com.  It is awesome (if you happen to like specific older music such as myself).  You type in an song that you like and it will continue to play music randomly from that era.  You can also select from their pre-set stations and trust me they have it all.  And if you don't like a song just skip to the next one 

Anyway...hope others enjoy it as much as I do


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 1, 2009)

1980's music - here I come!


----------



## Halo (Feb 1, 2009)

Exactly what I am listening to :2thumbs:


----------



## white page (Feb 1, 2009)

that is awesome  !!!!:dance::dance:


----------



## Retired (Feb 1, 2009)

> 1980's music - here I come



I have ties older than that!


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 1, 2009)

> I have ties older than that!


----------



## NicNak (Feb 1, 2009)

TSOW said:


> I have ties older than that!



:funny:


I am listening to 60's now.

But I am "supose" to be a late 80's to 90's gal I guess :lol:


----------



## amastie (Feb 2, 2009)

My preference has always been the music from the generatioin before my own - 40's/50's ballads.  Have yet to check if they are included but from what I am reading here, "old" means way after that.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 2, 2009)

I just checked for you Amastie - just type in 50s and it will give you 2 choices of radio stations.  Then you just click on the radio station that appeals to you.


----------



## sarek (Feb 2, 2009)

I have this notion that many people have a preference from music from their teenage years. Would be interesting to se if that is so and why. 
It works that way for me, but in addition I listen to a lot of non-mainstream music as well.


----------



## Retired (Feb 2, 2009)

It looks like Launchcast Radio has been resurected by Yahoo after they recently closed their Musicmatch service.

Do a Google search for "Launchcast" for the links and information.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Sarek,



> I have this notion that many people have a preference from music from their teenage years. Would be interesting to se if that is so and why.
> It works that way for me, but in addition I listen to a lot of non-mainstream music as well.



The 80s stuff is what I grew up with - but like you, I listen to a variety of music.  The 80s music is just when I'm in my *fun* mode  (or maybe nostalgic  )


----------



## amastie (Feb 3, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> I just checked for you Amastie - just type in 50s and it will give you 2 choices of radio stations.  Then you just click on the radio station that appeals to you.


Jazzey, I've done it and it worked!  Noticed that it took a while to start up but once it did the audio quality is excellent!

Thanks heaps!  :dance:   :hug:


----------

